# Tactical Slingbow Project



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

hey guys, kingmurphy has started a thread on a slingbow collaboration in general discussion

http://slingshotforu...391#entry200391

in a bid to help push the idea and let others see the creations so far this is the stock half of whats gonna be a bowsling similar to one of Joergs, only 'decked out' tactically

I will update as progress is made but it may take a week or two between other commitments.

and I am video logging the process


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool. I've got some 19mm Baltic birch, maybe I should build along. I love the G36 shape it is taking and the Picatinny rail.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good so far man, i've built one with a pulley system that works o.k ... ish. (my one - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13888-slingshot-crossbow-with-rollers-danny0663/ )
I've found that you need consistant release mechanism for accuracy, but other than that. It's all good fun.

Looking forward to the rest of it !


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Now there is a serious piece of kit fella


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

my garage might be flooded but i can get to my vice


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm lovin that idea! Outstanding work as usual


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

the locking mechanism on the stock... I'm dreading the release system, still haven't decided on a rotating system or mechanical setup, too many ideas...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Looking good so far man, i've built one with a pulley system that works o.k ... ish. (my one - http://slingshotforu...lers-danny0663/ )
> I've found that you need consistant release mechanism for accuracy, but other than that. It's all good fun.


I just remembered to check your post, any tips on the release system? and how accurate did you get it, oh and (sorry







) did you get any vids made?

cheers









more pics at

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.259330917509497.56000.206185976157325&type=1


----------

